# Rabies Vaccination



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

Took our cat Speed to vet today for Rabies vaccination - to wait a month before taking sample for blood test.

Vet reckons this one will be good for 3 years. 

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Why would you want to give your cat rabies :roll:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

so he can bite mot testers :lol: :lol: 

Olley


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

Good reply Olley,

Prevention is better than cure especially with rabies. 

Felt for the little fellow today as usually I would run a mile from needles and injections.

Took it like a man (not me) and seems none the worse so far. 

He's been as far North as Ullapool and South to Land's End and Europe next year. 

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

I once spent a pleasant afternoon on a campsite in Portugal watching a German fellow untangle his 7 cats. 

He had strung up a washing line and attached them all to leads on the line so they could have a bit of freedom and every so often he would take one off the line and wander around the campsite with it on a lead to get it some exercise. 

Everytime he came back, he would be trailing an empty lead (without realising) only to find that the remaining 6 cats had tangled themselves and their leads up again.

He must have gone through a crate of beer during all of this but he did not have a care in the world and his taking the 'cat for a walk' steadily became 'taking the cat for a stagger to the toilet block'. :lol: 

Was hugely amusing!

That said, I would have loved to have taken my cats with me .... they would have killed each other in such a confined space though


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi we had kitty done last week, (original name hey) spayed, microchipped and injected.

hoping to take her abroad in the summer, she already goes to all the shows, everytime I go in the RV she's straight in their, flipping pain getting her out. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I think i've told you Olley we have cat called ollie which is why replying to you I spell your name wrong most times, its his size thats making us go RV then we can maybe bring him along too, As an mot tester, i do all the cat tests so you shoiuld have brought them to me :lol: 
Geo


----------

